# UK Steroid Law.



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi All here goes.

All the steroids we use ( BUT NOT VETINERARY ) + Growth Hormone is legal to possess and import for personal use.

Steroids are now Class 'C' under the Misuse Of Drugs Act. but they also come under the Misuse of Drugs Regulations 2001. Schedule 4 part 2 this make them exempt so you can possess for your own personal use.

Importation; this is covered by Home Office Circular 29 of Sept 1996. paragraphs 8,9 & 14. This states that even without an import licence you can import steroids or hGH for your own personal use.

Now then how much can you have in your possession. The Police, CPS or most other agencies have no bloody idea. Lets see if I can help. In 2005 I had a mate in Mansfield who had just over £800.00. worth siezed from his house. After speaking to his Solicitor who I knew through my ex job and advising my mate to work out cycles for the amount the Police had seized. He was not charged and all the steroids returned to him.

Now then, How much can one import. I liaised with both the Home Office Drug Section and Customs and once again they had no bloody idea. After some consultation with both I then received an Email from the Home Office advising that the most I should send for at one time is 6 months supply.

So what do we do, right, lets say you send for 400 ius of hGH. if stopped at Customs for any reason because they think its a lot. just tell them it's 50 days use. ie: 8ius a day. So using this as a guide it should be easy to work out what you can safely send for.

One little stumbling block; If who ever sends you the goods marks the parcel up as containing some other goods and they are stopped the Customs will keep. Either get the senders to mark the parcel as 'GIFT' or that it does infact contain the correct goods ie hGH or Steroids for personal use but not to show value. If held by the Customs who will contact you, just give them a lot lower value so they don't charge much import duty.

Same applies if you go on holiday and bring them back from abroad into the UK. Just in case you are stopped have some sheet knocked out showing what your cycles are to cover the amount you have in your possession. Just up the cycles a bit, same as I said earlier they have know idea what amounts we take, but be sensible.

Hope this helps, anything you don't grasp send me an Email. [email protected].

All the best Eddie


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Eddie we are all very much in your debt for this info and knowing we have you as a member who people can ask for advice if concerned is a fantastic bonus for us all.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## ROKKER (Sep 26, 2004)

Just thought I'd share this info on importation and how much gear is classed as personal use.

A close friend returned from Thailand in January 2007 and was pulled by Customs. He had 250 boxes of Testoviron and 5000 Winstrol tabs in his case. He immediately pointed these out to the Customs Officer who glanced into the bag and said 'No Problem.'

He then asked how much was classed as personal use and the Custom's guy explanation was that there was no figure set but it was entirely down to their own discretion.

Basically, he said that my mate who's a competitive bodybuilder weighing around 20 stone at the moment would have no problem saying that what he had was personal. However, there are apparently 9 stone teenagers coming through with suitcases full. Surprise surprise that's not accepted as personal use.

Hope this helps if you're thinking of bringing some gear in from abroad.


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Good post, very helpful!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You can have as much in your possession as you want, if the police were to find any tick lists or large sums of money they will attempt to prosecute you for "Being Concerned with the Supply of a Class C Medication/Controlled Substance".

Their "experts" have no knowledge of anabolics and how much anyone at any level is likely to use. They have no real knowledge of the costs of the products either.

If you are ever stopped with anabolic steroids or have your house raided by the police and they find them - SAY NOTHING AT ALL! Request the prescence of as lawyer during questioning and decline the opportunity to answer anything they ask, even your shoe size! Let them take the shoes of your feet and look inside them if they want the info.

The police are too busy to dedicate REAL time or manpower into this, if you answer nothing they have nothing to work from so they chances of it all being dropped increase vastly. If you answer questions they will try and twist your words before a jury and make you look like a liar or devious. If asked in court why you declined to help them tell the court you "have broken no laws and bcos of that had nothing to tell the police that would help them solve a crime".

I've just been thru a 2 year ordeal which saw me start with 47 charges for anabolics and 2 for offensive weapons (a Harley Davidson penknife/lighter and a martial arts baton which I use in a Phillipino stick fighting class). By the time I stood trial I faced 2 weapons charges and 2 for being concerned with the supply of anabolic steroids. I was found guilty of the weapons charges and am now doing 150hrs community service and I've paid my £500 fine.

They charged me with every conceivable charge for the steroids including "Possession" which is not a crime, I told them that too. In the court the arresting officer conceded that in the night in question I knew more about the legal status of anabolics than anyone else in the station including the drug squad and CID. I even told them to check the Home Office website but they would not.

We must remember when dealing with the Police we are dealing with people employed to arrest and charge the general public. Common sense does not come into it, the law is a set of rules which are left to the interpretation of the Police and British Judicial system and that interpretation is not open to debate by the likes of us no matter how stupid, biased, unfair or irrational it may seem.

If anyone needs guidance on any issues thay may have on matters asssociated with anything in this post please PM me, if I can help you in any way I will.


----------



## superfly69731466867969 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just came back from turkey two days agao with 20 prim, 19 sus two boxes anadrol, prodivon and didn't have a problem at the turkish airport. just keep whatever your taking in the orginal boxes even better if you can get a business card and or a bag with the pharmists name etc so the authorities see the stuff bought to your knowledge is legit. Dont try to hid your stuff just place it at the top of the suitcase so even if stopped they can see the gear hasn't been hidden and try NOT to bring back to much gear only what you need. I paid by credit card and kept the recepits at least if stopped I could say only xxx was spent and not over xxx amount.

Hope this helps


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

:rageolice:gun:


----------



## superfly69731466867969 (Jul 10, 2009)

:axe: Do your

research before bringing back gear or s**t yourself at the airport


----------



## deadlifter (Oct 4, 2009)

pc2351 and extreme, these are great posts - illuminating as i found it so hard to get straight answers on this stuff.. people just don't seem to know what they can and cannot do (and neither do the authorities by the sounds).

i feel its worth mentioning that the laws are under some sort of review in the uk ahead of the olympic nonsense and the IOC and other pressure groups seem to be applying as much pressure as possible to encourage the UK to make laws as severe as recent changes in the EU. it appears that nothing too serious is planned for the time being but worth an update if/when it does arrive.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

hows this one for you...

my gym got raided back in june (not for gear) but for conspiracy to commit misconduct in a public office.,.. what this means...?

some Dull W8nk of a civillian custody officer..(someone in charge of a kettle and microwave).. was somehow accessing the police CNP on myself and others at my gym... so we get spun over (while i was on hol) and my business partner had personal use of gear in his van...

so cut a long story short they automatically say we are running a gym through proceeds of crime....

Even though we have proof of over 200 people in a day and a big cash income...

anyway the CnNTS take all our gym income and all our protein suppliers money etc..

so that was it.... then back just 3 days ago on sept 16th ONCE A FACKING gain the wonkers comethrough the door this time on Money laundering...???? they arrested everyone even including my mrs and mother in law....

my point here is back in 2007 and 2008 i was bringing direct from chine GH and IGF for my own use along with other things like trainers and clothes... so what the police did was arrrest us saying that i had trasnferred 35 grand via western union to china over a 14 month period....

I didnt think there was any law in this... yes 35 grand may sound a lot but its not when using up to 30iu a day... and a bottle of igf a day...and at the time i would just buy say like 10 boxes a week maybe even a fortnight just incase i ran low.. :axe:

the most frustrating thing about this is they take in my mrs as she sent off some payments via western union.. but she had no idea what it was for as she tought i was doing it for the clothes etc....

anyone any ideas of the law as they have no evidence that i was selling gh as it was over 2 years ago/.....now once again they turn the gym over and again take all of our income and suppliers money.... at the point now where we could have to go BUST.....

steve


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> You can have as much in your possession as you want, if the police were to find any tick lists or large sums of money they will attempt to prosecute you for "Being Concerned with the Supply of a Class C Medication/Controlled Substance".
> 
> Their "experts" have no knowledge of anabolics and how much anyone at any level is likely to use. They have no real knowledge of the costs of the products either.
> 
> ...


I've had something similar happen to me recently, I did indeed keep my interview no comment. I await to go back to station in november to see what kind of trouble im in.... very long story indeed.

Doug what did they have you doing community service wise?


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

yes no comment **** them.. although i told them why i was sending money for... and it was PURELY personal as they have no ****ing proof from 2 ytears ago.. its just not nice when they pull in my mrs and her mum for something they knew ****all about....

SAD.... they without doubt cluthing at straws....


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahhh mate its a toughy when it comes to the law. But be very cautious with the ole bill. Dont get me wrong all the officers were quite nice lads, but I got the strong sense of manipulation.

Good luck with your case mate!


----------



## rob17c (Oct 21, 2010)

Did the changes to drug law in December 2009 affect the lawful importation and possession of Steriods for personal use ?

I've tried to find out but can't find anything definative. FRANK says they still are but not sure how upto date their site is.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

rob17c said:


> Did the changes to drug law in December 2009 affect the lawful importation and possession of Steriods for personal use ?
> 
> I've tried to find out but can't find anything definative. FRANK says they still are but not sure how upto date their site is.


No the home office reviewed Steroids back in september and no laws were changed. they still remain Class C schedule 4 Drug. and at the moment are still LEGAL to POSESS AND IMPORT FOR PERSONAL USE...

however they are going to be tightening the laws with regards to importation.? not sure when tho...

(home office dated 21/09/2010)

steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

greatadvice thanks


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

I read your posts and would have few questions because of my case happened recently. Would be very appreciate if

anybody could help me. So I have bought some steroids from Thailand and they

are legal. Parcel got stopped in the airport by the customs a week

ago. So fare I have no information from the courier because he states

that he can not provide the contact to the HMRC. The parcel has

enclosed invoice for the steroids costs for 240 $. Off course the

amount of ass in the parcel is quite substantial anyway but it is only

for my and my friend personal use and should last for 3months.

So my question actually sound what can I do next, should I be worried

they will not return it to me, and do u know how much time do they

need to confirm that it is for say 3 months supply?

I am really broken now as I do not want to lose the money and stay without my gear. Please help!


----------



## jamieBhibby (Mar 28, 2011)

docker said:


> I read your posts and would have few questions because of my case happened recently. Would be very appreciate if
> 
> anybody could help me. So I have bought some steroids from Thailand and they
> 
> ...


mate have a look at a thread i started gear from bulgaria. there is a copy of a email i recieved from the uk home office confirming that you can import steroids for your own use. there is also contact info on said email. hope this is of some help to you!


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

is it an advantage to transfer from abroad?? I use a uk based company which deliver within 2 days via royal mail. their gear is from Lixus Labs which im told is good stuff? well im seeing good gains anyway.guys..


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I will post what I ordered and let u judge 

10 x 10ml vial of susta

10 x 5amp of susta

10 x 10ml vial of test prop

10 x 10ml vial of test enan

10 x 5amp of test enan

10 x 10ml vial of deca

10 x 5amp of deca

10 x 50tab of proviron

10 x 50tab of anavar

10 x 50tab of wini

10 x 5000iu vial of HCG


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

Simon78 there is an advantage to transfer from abroad when u are sure that gear is 100% real, no fake stuff. I can not belive for e.g. test400 (if there is 250mg that's it) or masteron 200mg/ml.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Docker, if that lot cost you $240 then it's bunk, plain and simple, it doesn't matter where it came from.


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

The amount shown in the invoice is just for the customs to impose a duty. Which is lower when the gear is sent as a samples, stated in attached invoice


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry Docker but that hasnt really answered my question m8. when i put an order in i know im gonna get it within 2 days and its real stuff. its just like anything else, you get what u pay for. I was really unsure of ordering over the net tbh and did alot of digging on the company i was going to use. I took the plunge and put a small order in for 100 winny @ 30quid. sent the bank transfer when i got the email and sure enough 2 days later boosh.....havent looked back since..


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

UG is UG but my gear is directly from Unigen, and it is chemist's stuff.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Docker, Unigen is an underground lab, albeit with a decent website. But an underground lab all the same.

You said on here you'd got all that stuff for $240, now you're saying different. You're asking ppl for sources too after only 6 posts, I'm starting to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

Extreme, I only said that the invoice to amount to $240 and I did not say anything different. I am not gona say here how much it really was but a lot. Unigen is not a UG lab (medicines approved by the goverment) That's why they produce only very short range of products. Alfa make the rest and it is the UG lab but working in proper conditions. A little bit more trust mate will do good for you!


----------



## jim 7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great advice =- thanks everyone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

docker said:


> Extreme, I only said that the invoice to amount to $240 and I did not say anything different. I am not gona say here how much it really was but a lot. Unigen is not a UG lab (medicines approved by the goverment) That's why they produce only very short range of products. Alfa make the rest and it is the UG lab but working in proper conditions. A little bit more trust mate will do good for you!


wrong mate Unigen is not a certified pharmacy to produce steroids it is a UG lab.....i know this as fact as i know one of there reps.


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

I will write here what I received from HMRC and let you judge, should I ask for my goods return or just leave it? I do not want to go to the court but would pay duty if needed. I do not exactly understand the reason of the seizure. So please help, will be grateful for any explanation.

Notice of seizure

Testosterone pharmaceuticals were seized at (....) because it was found that they did not correspond with the entry made thereof. Goods so entered are liable to forfeiture under section 49 (1)(e) of the Customs and Excise Management Act 1979.

Should you wish to dispute the liability of these goods to seizure your attention is drawn to paragraph 2 of the seizure information Form C156, a copy of which is enclosed. If you claim that the goods are not liable to forfeiture, your notice of claim must be made in writing...bla bla bla

If u make a valid notice of claim, the commissioners of Customs Agency will institute court proceedings to deterine the legality of the seizure.


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

i Know this is an old thread but i have been researching importing anabolic steroids outside the EU and within the EU - on HM Rev + customs website it states:

Drug culture

Misuse of Drugs Act, 1971 classifies dangerous or otherwise harmful drugs as 'controlled' substances, which means i*t is illegal to import or export them, possess them, possess them with an intention to supply them to others, or actually supply them without a licence.*

These drugs are split into three categories - class A, B and C - according to the threat they pose to a person's health and to society as a whole:

Class A drugs include those that are widely abused, such as heroin, cocaine ecstasy, LSD and magic mushrooms.

Class B drugs include amphetamine and speed.

Class C drugs include cannabis, GHB, *anabolic steroids* and tranquillisers.

Drugs that do the most harm, such as heroin and cocaine are the priority of the Governments national drugs strategy.

The most severe penalties

People who are caught smuggling drugs can be fined a lot of money and sent to prison for a long time.

* Class A - Supply and/or dealing: up to 25 years (life) in prison, an unlimited fine or both.

Possession: up to seven years imprisonment, an unlimited fine or both.

* Class B - Supply and/or dealing: up to14 years in prison, an unlimited fine or both.

Possession: up to five years imprisonment, an unlimited fine or both.

* *Class C - Supply and/or dealing: up to14 years in prison, an unlimited fine or both.*

* Possession: up to two years imprisonment, an unlimited fine or both.*

Our powers also allow us to confiscate the criminal's money and possessions if they are the proceeds of their crimes. We are also able to seize any money that we find being moved in or out of the country if we can prove that it is being used for drug smuggling.

Ive also emailed them so they can enlighten me on, how some websites and laws says its legal to posses for personal use - but clearly on their website it is totally illegal to import or posses anabolic steroids.


----------



## gazzi123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Also complete list of controlled drugs:

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/publications/alcohol-drugs/drugs/drug-licences/controlled-drugs-list?view=Binary

Testosterone is in there


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Because the websites are telling lies Gaz in order to get your custom...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

that just says that they are controlled.. it doesnt say in what way.

controlled is a very broad statement.

docker, reading that it looks like you have lost out because the test was packaged up as something else rather than because it was test.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There was a guy in Swindon convicted and put on a years suspended sentence for the possession of around £1500 of anabolic steroids. It appears they are prosecuting people they find with Class C prescription medication if they have no prescription now.

The goalposts have been moved gentlemen, things have now got a lot more risky.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If your abroad,is it best to post your stuff back or put it in your suit case,or maybe split between the two?.


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

andyboro said:


> that just says that they are controlled.. it doesnt say in what way.
> 
> controlled is a very broad statement.
> 
> docker, reading that it looks like you have lost out because the test was packaged up as something else rather than because it was test.


does it mean u are not allowed to posses any steroids even for ur own use?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

docker said:


> does it mean u are not allowed to posses any steroids even for ur own use?


 the law appears to be changing as Extreme said. The guy in swindon was prosecuted for possession of steroids. It was stated that possession of steroids for non medical purposes was an illegal act, as the drugs were being used for illicit purposes and not medicinal. Basically if u have these substances but no prescription you may be prosecuted. At the hearing the guys defense stated that the Frank web site and another regional constabulary said the substances were ok to possess but the defense had to drop their case as a similar case saw a bodybuilder prosecuted for possession without a legit medical reason. There are a few other things to consider with this case but its worth bearing in mind for the future


----------



## docker1466868015 (Jun 20, 2011)

it doesnt look good for us then, started to be worry


----------

